# Menards 12’ Reaper Promo



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I received this promo from Menards today for their limited quantity 12’ Reaper.








Read how their 11% rebate works prior to ordering. In the past when I ordered a halloween item online from them, you got the rebate on future in-store only purchases (no cash back either). I don’t live near a store so the “rebate” was lost to me, but check out details for yourself.


----------

